# Flipping Bangers



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

I have now watched a few series, is it me but does anyone else find Will and Gus a pair of annoying bodgers.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually find them quite endearing, and I genuinely love the show. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

The show is good but it annoyed me in S1 with the Alfa 155, they ended up scrapping it with the refurbished wheels and a good engine surely they could of sold these separately to recoup some money back. The yard they took it to is A1 Car Spares in Wokingham which I use all the time, they don't normally put cars straight in the bailer they all go on racks for about 1 / 2 weeks.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

JohnA88 said:


> The show is good but it annoyed me in S1 with the Alfa 155, they ended up scrapping it with the refurbished wheels and a good engine surely they could of sold these separately to recoup some money back. The yard they took it to is A1 Car Spares in Wokingham which I use all the time, they don't normally put cars straight in the bailer they all go on racks for about 1 / 2 weeks.


Agree that really upset me. Someone could have used it for spares, or even give it away to a local college or university as a project for students to work on and learn.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ken m sport said:


> .... or even give it away to a local college or university as a project for students to work on and learn.


I suspect the 'liability culture' may have put a stop to that sort of arrangement now.

Shame, really.


----------

